# Great article



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-01/totm/index.php
This is a sick setup


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That is the size tank I want built into the wall. I would (as would other reef keepers) love to have a setup like that. I wonder how much is invested into it. One day when I get a good paying job have something like that.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Topic moved to appropriate section.


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> That is the size tank I want built into the wall. I would (as would other reef keepers) love to have a setup like that. I wonder how much is invested into it. One day when I get a good paying job have something like that.


Yesterday, I got a quote from a lfs for the 155 gl tank + canopy + stand + sump/refugium combos + 2 250W HM + 2 atinic ones lighting + protein skimmer + 150lb lr + 50lb ls + all setup fee + plumping + delivery + ..... In sum, whole package is $6500. They credit me back $500 of in store live stock.

The tank is acrylic 3/8' thick. Stand and canopy is regular black wood. 
It costs me an arm and a leg for this setup.

I am not sure it is a reasonable price. Any adive on it?
THanks.

le9569


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would say thats good seeing How my 120gal with everything (I made my sump) is about $5500. I noticed it depends were you live on the price of the tank. If you can get glass not acrylic. Acrylic will scratch alot easier with live rock then glass.


----------

